# Located in Pennsylvania



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

If anyone is located in the Lehigh Valley and need to re home their* MALE* rattie, please contact me through my e-mail address. I currently own four females, which is perfect for the cage size. I own two males and there cage is big enough for another male. Plus my male, Diesel is about a 1 1/2 old and when he passes, I do not want Cheech to be alone. 

[email protected]


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a boy that I might need a good home for. I have a thread in the Rats Needing Homes section. PM me if you're interested or have any questions.


----------

